# It Had To Happen



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive kinda done alright from russia until now, but it wasnt expensive so no harm done.

My wife says i shouldn't post it here and it needs to go to the bin..... but hey i can handle the shame.

It appears the case may have been machined the crystal home made and the dial must belong to a different model as the TV shape hides many of the star signs.

The movement is 2427 and working.





































Shame shame shame. What on earth was i thinking!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi There

Certainly not the best wrong hands, but good for parts, the bracelet if it fits, is worth it alone ( depending on what you paid of course) does it have the signed clasp? The cases are plated that one does look a little different is it solid SS?

Maybe find a donor without a bracelet cheap & there you go :thumbsup:

Cheers martin


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes the clasp is named and does just fit the wrist.

The case is solid stainless with 4 small screw holes to fit a crystal.

Cheers Mark


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bsa said:


> Yes the clasp is named and does just fit the wrist.
> 
> The case is solid stainless with 4 small screw holes to fit a crystal.
> 
> Cheers Mark


Wow there you go, seems to me you have done well  my is defo plated


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Martin

2 arrived in post today other is posted on other thread.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm certain I've seen that zodiac dial before, not something you'd dream up.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Good replacement parts, I still think it was a good catch, especially for the SS case.

Any idea what the numbers on the constellations means?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I should think the numbers are the dates for each of the 12 signs of the Zodiac, e.g. Pisces = 20.2 (20th Feb) to 20.3 (20th March).

I'd say you've done alright for parts if you didn't spend too much on it. If the movement is running well and keeping good time then that's worth a few bob on its own.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Good replacement parts, I still think it was a good catch, especially for the SS case.
> 
> Any idea what the numbers on the constellations means?


They're the dates that relate to the star sign - ie sagittarius is 23/11 (Nov) to 21/12 (Dec).

edit - too slow!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the zodiac dial. It could look quite interesting in the right case.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Seen that dial in a standard round case, it is a Frankenwatch - made up of bitza this and bitza that. I'd look out for a standard Slava round case and maybe even a non-runner just to swap it out and come up with a much nicer end product. :yes:


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

AlexC1981 said:


> I like the zodiac dial. It could look quite interesting in the right case.


+1 its a nice looking dial


----------

